
AMD Ryzen 2nd Gen Details: Four CPUs, Pre-Order Today, Reviews on the 19th - jjuhl
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12642/amd-ryzen-2nd-gen-details-4-skus-reviews-19th
======
MrMember
Think I'll finally upgrade from my i5 3570k, it's starting to show its age.
I'm not too excited about RAM prices, 16GB today costs more than the 16GB I
bought 5-6 years ago.

~~~
tracker1
Still running a 4790K from nearly 5 years ago (upgraded last year; 1tb nvme,
gtx 1080). Just started using it as a Hackintosh. Not sure about upgrading
just yet, probably waiting for Ryzen 2's.

Really don't feel any urgency to upgrade. My bigger ask is something that can
do 4k gaming in a video card.

------
kyriakos
What I don't get is how AMD competes with Intel cpus when they don't come with
an integrated gpu. The small savings between equivalent Intel and AMD
offerings are dwarfed by the prices of discrete gpus.

~~~
boojums
I would venture that the market that needs more CPU performance than an APU,
only needs an integrated GPU, but does not need ECC memory is pretty small. In
other words, a significant fraction of people looking at the 2700X would be
buying a discrete GPU even if they picked up the Intel equivalent.

~~~
noir_lord
I bought the Ryzen 1700 with a discrete RX4xx card (cheapest one that would
comfortable drive two 2560x1440 displays) because the Ryzen 1700 + GPU was
about half what the 8 core/16 thread Intel offering at the time would have
been.

Intel has boosted core counts in response but the Ryzen is still better on a
$/perf for my needs.

